# Hedgehog Home



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Can a hedgehog use the hamster tubes and cages as long as their are no wire bottoms or are the too large for the tubes?

Also, where do you buy the coroplast? I am currently using Aspen shavings?
Thanks,


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

No, hamster cages and tubes are way too small for hedgehogs. Here is a link to the cage setup thread: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860
You can buy it at Lowe's and/or Home Depot, sometimes you need to ask for corrugated plastic instead of coroplast. Also, you might want to switch to fleece liners instead of shavings, they are easy to clean and do not cause respiratory problems.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Where can I find fleece liners?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Fleece is sold at all fabric stores. You can buy a few yards and cut peices to fit the size of your cage, there should be a couple of layers of fleece for a liner. You should sew the two pieces of fleece together to make the "liner."


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks. Gia, my hedgehog, is currently living in the aquarium she came with. Someone suggest a different cage. What type of cage...most cages I have seen have wire bottoms. How big? I would have no idea how to build a loft. Wish I could just buy one ready made.
Thank you


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Ferret Nation cages are great cages. You can buy one online at Walmart, but they do not have them in the stores. Also, here is another cage that would work if you remove the wire bottom, you can get the large or X-large[preferred]: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... oduct+Type 
Again, you do not need a loft, some hedgehogs won't even use them.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Just found this one on CL..What do you think
http://nashville.craigslist.org/pet/1828790482.html


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Also found this on CL for $50
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... n=Pet+Type

Which one would be best?
Thank you so much.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

The second one [$50 one] would be best. Can you email the seller and ask for the dimensions of the cage and post them here when you find out?


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

sure..thanks


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Anytime


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Send and email for dimensions. 

I also found this one:
Rabbit/Guinea Pig cage on wheels 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Large cage on wheels. 32" long x 21" tall (just the cage part, not the legs), x 22" deep. 
good condition. solid floor with slide out trays. doors on top, front and both sides. 
no photo available. $30 firm. Also have one that is a little smaller and is newer. $40 firm. 
must pick up. serious replies only! no spam!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Terry said:


> Also found this on CL for $50
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... n=Pet+Type
> 
> Which one would be best?
> Thank you so much.


I would say this one, though it's hard to tell without the dimensions. Keep in mind that if you want your hoggie to have a second level, you'll have to carefully ramp them in. Hedgies aren't great with heights and can fall off very easily and greatly injure themselves. A lot of them don't care for second levels, either. Best to have a long, low cage.

Kudos for being such a caring new owner


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Terry said:


> Send and email for dimensions.
> 
> I also found this one:
> Rabbit/Guinea Pig cage on wheels
> ...


Is there a picture available? Your new cage needs to be *at least* 2ftx2ft, so this cage described above is a little to small.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Large:
Dimensions: 40" L x 22" W x 37" H on stand.
The cage is 20" tall and the legs are 17" tall.
Color: White w/ Green Frame and pan
Prevue item: #520

X-Large:
Dimensions: 47" L x 22" W x 37" H
The cage is 20" tall and the legs are 17" tall.
Color: White w/ Light Blue Frame and pan
Prevue item: #620

Cage owner said it was the EX-Large ...but both are the same 22" wide.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Are there any pictures of the cage in the ad, can the owner email you some?


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

The link was the link in the post. She said her cage looked exactly like the cage in the link. The link looked like the one you sent me.
Below is the copied and pasted ad:

Small Pet Cage----$50.00
Date: 2010-07-07, 2:11PM

I have a small animal cage for sale. I currently have Chinchillas in but here is the link if u want to see a pic........
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... n=Pet+Type


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I see what you mean. I just wanted to check and see if it was really dirty, the bars were chewed on, the locks worked, etc.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If they're selling the X-Large cage for $50 is a great deal and a nice sized cage, I'd get it. I used to use one of those cages and I liked it.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oops, I never actually said to buy it, thanks nikki, I overlooked the thing Terry needed to know the most. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Great information. I will go look at it and check the doors, locks and make sure all the bars and wires are intact.
If it is filthy.. I probably will not get it.
If it is clean I will reclean it. What should I clean it with..Ivory liquid. Should I disinfect it since another animal has use it?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's great that you will reclean it! Even if it is filthy, you can still soak the bottom tub part with water for a couple days and then rinse it out and scrub it down with a solution of 50% vinegar and 50% water.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing all of your experience with me and Gia. Very much appreciated.

Next thread will be on how to stop the little darling from biting me and breaking the skin when I am holding my had flat...Grrr


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the information on the cleaning solution.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You are so welcome for everything, I'm just glad you are so willing to change a lot of your setup to make her happy and healthy! :mrgreen: 

I'm sure there will be many people, including me, eager to help you with all of your new threads. 
P.S.: Welcome to HHC!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Terry said:


> Next thread will be on how to stop the little darling from biting me and breaking the skin when I am holding my had flat...Grrr


Do you have anything with a particularly strong scent on your hands when you hold her? If a hedgehog smells something it likes, it is likely to bite because it likes the scent.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

It's recommended to wash your hands with nonscented soap before you touch your hedgie.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Another great idea. I always use scented everything...what can I say.. a girlie girl. I will buy some unscented soap tonight. Glad to know I smell delicious to my little hedgie. lol :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: I know what you mean about scented everything, I love fruity smells!


----------

